# My tombstone technique



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Okay, folks, I have a video that I shot, but it is horrific (can't hear me, mud didn't attach like it should, colors bled together, etc.) So I will be making another video tonight or later tomorrow. For now, I have a few still pics that I can use to begin this tutorial. I am painting the tombstones my son did on his own, kinda as a learning experience. I helped a little with the cracks and such, but other than that, this is a 12 year old's sculpting.

1. Carve your tombstone to taste.









2. Brush on flat black exterior latex paint. I like to brush on a light layer first to cover the most space. This gives me a negative image of what the stone will look like after monster mud. It's actually kinda fun and interesting, too.









3. Go back and fill in any cracks, lettering, or other sculpting that results in low spots.









I have to wait for the rest of the stones to completely dry before I can monster mud them, so I'm going to let this ride until tomorrow.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Video of me actually dry-brushing a stone. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey thanks for the tutorial Bioh!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

No problem. glad to be able to help someone.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It appears you're knocking excess paint off the brush against the lip of the paint can, yes? That's a bit different from the technique I use (blotting the lightly loaded brush on a paper towel before using it), but it works for you.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Nice to see your son is getting into the act! Thanks for posting your technique.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Looks good. Maybe I didn't hear it but what did you use for that particular block of foam?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Blue styrofoam sheeting, LH. The Dow corning stuff. I got a bunch of it for free, and have made tombstones, my arch, and a few other small things from it. 

Roxy, I am cleaning large gobs of monster mud off of the brush on the side of the bucket, so that a minimal amount is left on the brush. Then I brush that onto the stone at a very quick pace, so that it only hits the high spots, leaving the low spots showing. That's how I get a perceived depth out of a flat stone. I tried blotting the lightly loaded brush on paper towels and rags in the past, but it leaves too much on there for me. I have a very heavy hand, and I ended up with streaks and smears when I tried that. So after accidentally trying to paint a stone with a very lightly loaded brush one day, I discovered this technique and have been using it ever since.

Usually, I rough the stone up (ala Bad Boys Scenic Design)with a wire brush that has been used for years. I scrub the whole stone with it, whack it against the stone to give me a rippled dimple in a few places, gouge and twist with it, just anything that will give me a damaged look. After I'm done with that part, I take an old piece of 150 grit sandpaper, and lightly go over the whole stone to pick up and extremely rough spots. I personally prefer not to use acetone, as it seems to rot the stone to me.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ah, I see. I thought you were using latex paint. That's what I get for not listening closely

Yep, acetone and foam don't mix. With control, it can give an excellent aged look to a stone, but you definitely have to keep a spray bottle of water on hand for that process.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> Ah, I see. I thought you were using latex paint. That's what I get for not listening closely


Well, it's exterior latex paint and drywall mud, if that makes you feel better


----------

